# Jan 12th Steelix Airport raceway, Plainfield IL



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

First race on my afx/Tomy track, classes are skinny tire t-jet plastic body's only(no resin body's in this class), Fat tire t-jet (no JL/aw chassis or arm's) the rest of rule's are park lane rule's. Going to try for A-B main in fat tire, skinny straight up, and if we have time t-jet hot rod class. Doors open at 5:00pm room may be tight as this is first race not sure how many will fit should be good for around 10. PM for address.

OH yeah did I say plastic body's on skinny tire car.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds cool I never raced on a Tony track before.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*New Glass's*



brownie374 said:


> Sounds cool I never raced on a Tony track before.


I know my eyes are getting bad, but maybe check yours too Rick, it does say Tomy, gosh darn we are getting old, lol. Hope to see you all there. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> I know my eyes are getting bad, but maybe check yours too Rick, it does say Tomy, gosh darn we are getting old, lol. Hope to see you all there. :dude:


Chris it didn't at 6am


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Edited...funny,though.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Lol*



brownie374 said:


> Chris it didn't at 6am


I got ya Rick, lol, I wasnt up that early, lol , figured it out after Al commented. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's on my race calendar. Can I fly in to the airport?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem Al, I'll make some hanger space for your jet.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Already promised my Dad I would hang drywall for him on that day. I'll catch the next race.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I did forget to say we will have Pizza and drinks, so it's the $7.00 for the race. would like to have the break after skinny car race, so I can give more track time to who may need it before fat tire race. We may have a guest at the race too, see everyone at 5.00pm on Saturday night.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Special guest-stripper!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I know my spelling is bad, but not that bad, that I missed up. Just a new someone who has not raced with us before, or maybe he has, not sure. Hey Rick you coming over?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> Ok I know my spelling is bad, but not that bad, that I missed up. Just a new someone who has not raced with us before, or maybe he has, not sure. Hey Rick you coming over?


Hey Rick we never had a special dancer race before, differently give a different meaning to Pole Position. Sounds great Ed, you may need more room for this race, lol. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not dancing for you guys. LOL Pat


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't know how to reply except to say I will be coming.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

wheres the race results. we all know who won any ways so. lol


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for everyone coming to my first race at the Airport, it was some fast and close racing, I hope everyone had a good time. Thanks Steve Madanic for coming over and racing with us. Now for the race Results.

Skinny tire T-jet

1. Rick 61
2. Ed 61
3. Steve	61
4. Mike	60
5. Al	60
6. Chris	57
7. JVerb	57
8. Jeremy	55
9. Pat	54

Fat tire T-jet 1.5 Minute Qualifier

1. Mike	55
2. Al	55
3. Ed	54
4. JVerb	52
5. Rick	51
6. Chris	49
7. Pat	48
8. Jeremy	46
9. Steve	44

B Main Fat Tire 3 Minute

1. Steve	105
2. Pat	102
3. Rick	102
4. Chris	100
5. Jeremy	91

A Main Fat Tire 3 Minute

1. Mike	111
2. Ed	111
3. Al	110
4. JVerb	104

Hot Rod T-jets

1. Mike	62
2. Ed	59
3. Steve	58
4. Chris	58
5. Al	58
6. JVerb	56
7. Rick	56
8. Jeremy	52
9. Pat	44


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Some picture's of race

Skinny t-jet


Top 3 


Fat tire t-jet


B Main


A Main


Hot Rod


Top 3


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Ed for letting us help break in your track. I will do better next time. Can't do any worst, can only move up. LOL. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ed, thanks for hosting the race. Had a good time and enjoyed the track. I'm sure we will all do better next time!!!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> wheres the race results. we all know who won any ways so. lol


We know who didnt win sooooooooooo. Thanks Ed, had a great time and enjoyed the track, very nice set up. very tight and fun racing. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, even with home track advantage I still get beat by you know who.

Here's a video, I'll have other video, and will be posted Sunday night, the hot rod class.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. The track is fun the people are first rate! I had a great time. I had so much fun that I ordered a Dash Hot Rod body last night after I got home! Will try to make a race or two when the schedule permits. Maybe we can see you guys in Naperville one of these days. 

Steve


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

2day?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Fun, technical enough and fast. Good race, Ed! I'll be back.....

Welcome, Steve. Looking forward to racing with you again. Al


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

The track looks awesome and i noticed some nice runs by the home track owner Ed ! From the looks of the video the racing was tight and fun. I have one question . Did the drivers stations ever get in the way of the marshaling ?

See you guys soon Jaybo


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Driver stations where ok, maybe thay should have been on long straight, but there is a gap between the two stations. One thing that may have to be looked at is the height of outside wall, we had a couple hands that where resting on them hit a car going by, you had to be real care full in hot rod class (sorry about that Al). 

I do hope everyone liked the program, as I'm going to stick with it, as 3 minute mains in fat tire class is fun, also 1.5 minute qualifier felt more like a heat race and not a dash race. Going to stay with 4 car mains as its heads up racing and you know who you have to beat, if I get more people next time I will go to a c main. 

Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

like i said race results. we all know who won allready. mike won all the races u guys need to crash him or some thing.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> like i said race results. we all know who won allready. mike won all the races u guys need to crash him or some thing.:wave:


You really don't read the posts do you?:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fun night of racing you could even concentrate because it seemed much quieter than usual


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok here is the Video of the Hot Rod class, very fun class, thanks go to Al for starting it.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes the racing was good and quite. And to quote a missing racer I should have run the Pontiac.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Cool wreck*

To bad we didnt get a video of the first lap in the Hot Rods. All 4 of us entered the corner and as it tightened, the inside car slid a bit and all 4 cars popped up all over the place as the rubber on the tires touched, would have been a great slow motion video. Guess you had to be there. But the best wipeouts I have seen so far. Thanks for the fun Ed. :dude:


----------

